# Ati 9800 se!!!



## alya (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi....im using ati9800 se and i used the ati softmod.....well it really works....my pipelines is up to 8 now....actual is 4....but the bad thing is....i got lots of blue2 dots or artifacts....so can anyone help me to solve it? or suggestion?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 22, 2005)

The pipes are faulty,it seems that you have one of the 9800SE's that has them.They were orginally made with 9800Pro cores with bad pipes you have an example of this.Really not too much you can do.


----------



## alya (Dec 22, 2005)

oh well....its ok...thats happen when u buy cheap graphic card..can i solve the artifact if i buy a good cooler?..1 more thing.....what bios can i use for my ati9800 se card....???


----------



## Darksaber (Dec 22, 2005)

Well buying a new cooler will not help with the artifacts, as that is due to broken pikes (hardware), not due to temperature. Using a different BIOS will not help you with the pipes either. I had 3 different SEs until I had one which worked with pro. Do you have an "original" (Build by ATI) graphic card? or one "Powered by ATI"? Find out the manufacturer, and then get the same bios, is the safest bet. If you manufacturer is not listed get a BIOS for the SE from a board which has the same memory chips and the same memory interface (128 or 256Bit).

cheers
DS


----------



## alya (Dec 22, 2005)

man...this graphic is s**k then....any suggestion for graphic card good and value for money....???


----------



## Darksaber (Dec 22, 2005)

AGP? 6800 GS, or if you like ATI Sapphire X800 GTO2 (be sure to get the GTO2! it can be modded!)

cheers
DS


----------



## alya (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah....AGP...urm....ATI Sapphire X800 GTO2 is not bad....even that 6800....but im not quite sure that i can buy ATI Sapphire X800 GTO2 in malaysia....hahaha...anyway....thx darksaber...can u tell me what is the difference between ATI X800 [GT, GTO, and GTO2]? and can GTO or GT be mod too?


----------

